# Logiktest für Informatikerausbildung



## chuvak (12. Februar 2008)

Ich will mich auf eine Schule für Informatiker bewerben.
Davor muss ich noch einen 50-minütigen Logiktest absolvieren.
Der sieht folgendermaßen aus: Es gib 3 Reihen mit je 3 Zeilen und dadrin 8 Symbole. Das heißt, ein Kästchen bleibt frei. Dieses muss dann logisch ergänzt werden, weiter unten werden einige Auswahlmöglichkeiten angeboten.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie man solche Tests nennt, damit ich üben kann?
Ich hab nämlich NICHTS darüber im Internet gefunden.

PS: Die Testbücher sind meiner Meinung nach von "Oxford".


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Februar 2008)

Sudoku? 

:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:

Sorry, das musste raus:-(


----------



## Paspirgilis (15. Februar 2008)

Der war gut, bischen Fies aber gut.
konnte 2 min nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen weil ich selbst Sudoku-Vernatiker bin.


----------



## FipsTheThief (15. Februar 2008)

ewgeni hat gesagt.:


> Ich will mich auf eine Schule für Informatiker bewerben.
> Davor muss ich noch einen 50-minütigen Logiktest absolvieren.
> Der sieht folgendermaßen aus: Es gib 3 Reihen mit je 3 Zeilen und dadrin 8 Symbole. Das heißt, ein Kästchen bleibt frei. Dieses muss dann logisch ergänzt werden, weiter unten werden einige Auswahlmöglichkeiten angeboten.
> 
> ...



Das sind diese komischen IQ Tests , schau dir einfach die ersten zwei vollen Reihen an die haben nen gewisses Schema.  Das die dritte Reihe musst dann ergänzen. Musst halt nur schaun wie die 2 oberen Reihen zusammen gesetzt sind und das naja noch erkennen.  In der Regel irgendwelche Symbole die sich utnerscheiden , in Ausrichtung , Füllung oder ähnlichen.

Geht meist von Links nach Rechts.

Anbei mal so nen IQ Test aus dem Internet das ist so ne Aufgabe wo man ergänzen muss zum Beispiel.

das 3. Bild sollte es sein.


----------



## TS-JC (16. Februar 2008)

Paspirgilis hat gesagt.:


> Der war gut, bischen Fies aber gut.
> konnte 2 min nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen weil ich selbst Sudoku-Vernatiker bin.



Sorry für OT... aber was ist bitte ein Vernatiker?


----------



## Paspirgilis (13. März 2008)

ich halt xD

btw.antwort 3 ist richtig.


----------



## general_failure (13. März 2008)

Fanatiker schreibt man nicht mit "v" und "e" sondern mit "F" und "a"...


----------

